# The Laptop Advantage



## SteveMarker (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi

First of all, you shouldn't even be considering a laptop unless you truly need the portability. After all, portability is the only feature laptops have over desktops. Ask yourself: where am I going to use this laptop other than at my desk? Here are some possibilities:

* You need a computer while traveling
* You need to use the same PC at home and at work
* You need to use your computer in meetings
* You are a student, and you want to take it to the library or classroom

In your decision about whether you need portability, take into account that laptops are NOT feathers. They weigh a few pounds, and can be slightly cumbersome to carry around, when you include cables, power supply, extra storage drives, etc.

Keep sharing and reading
Thanks


----------



## JamesFC (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah I agree , Laptop has tons of advantages!


----------



## JamesFC (Feb 15, 2012)

(+) it makes our life easier & better! I love it!


----------



## itiswhatitis1 (Feb 15, 2012)

SteveMarker said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> First of all, you shouldn't even be considering a laptop unless you truly need the portability. After all, portability is the only feature laptops have over desktops. Ask yourself: where am I going to use this laptop other than at my desk? Here are some possibilities:
> 
> ...



Have you ever hard of a smart phone ( I- phone blackberry ) they can do any think a lap to does you no it 2012


----------



## isola96 (Feb 15, 2012)

If all you do is emails smart phone is it but if you have spread sheets and presentations to work on then laptop or even netbooks.


----------



## clerk1z (Apr 27, 2012)

Laptop has tons of more uses! Right now I am sharing it LOL but highly prefer it! - As I also use it for my personal works!


----------



## KimC (May 22, 2012)

It is all we use!


----------



## TxBuilder (May 22, 2012)

He forgot "Watching Netflix in Bed".


----------



## rick1953fowler (May 22, 2012)

TxBuilder said:


> He forgot "Watching Netflix in Bed".



oh yes! he did :]

Really I think laptops are the way to go nowadays over desktops. Why NOT get a laptop?


----------



## TxBuilder (May 23, 2012)

I agree. For my purposes the portability wins hands down.


----------



## drsmiley (May 23, 2012)

isola96, you know I never did get the whole necessity for smartphones. But I guess if all you do is e-mail, then it would be nice to have. But that's not the sole purpose why people get them. They get them for stupid recreational reasons. They'll be on facebook on there phone that's in their hand while on facebook at the same time on their laptop. lol


----------



## isola96 (May 24, 2012)

drsmiley said:
			
		

> isola96, you know I never did get the whole necessity for smartphones. But I guess if all you do is e-mail, then it would be nice to have. But that's not the sole purpose why people get them. They get them for stupid recreational reasons. They'll be on facebook on there phone that's in their hand while on facebook at the same time on their laptop. lol



Well it's either a smartphone or a dumb phone no middle man lol 

Your right these things are like crack to most people, always on Facebook, twitter ect but it's the fact that it's just so easy now, I never go on my laptop anymore 1 I don't have time 2nd I don't really need to as I have a smart phone lol

I can say that the billion dollar company Facebook by far has the worst smartphone app with only 2 stars.


----------



## ffisher (May 27, 2012)

Oh yeah, laptops for sure. But think of this- if you have a laptop _and_ a smartphone, why the need for an ipad?


----------



## Garenius (Jun 2, 2012)

If you're a university/college student, don't even think about it, get a laptop. It will save you hours and hours of work.


----------



## Kone (Sep 30, 2012)

laptop has many advantages, you can easily carry out anywhere. I like its portability.


----------

